# So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

i talked to my friends chris today and we took my car parts and notched my frame 
tools 
drill 
hole saw 2 1/2 inch
grinder
welder
















some crappy pics from my iphone i didnt have y camera on me at the time 
just got to finish it up tomorrow and seal it and paint it 








































_Modified by GTI337DUB at 4:36 AM 9-4-2008_

_Modified by GTI337DUB at 4:13 AM 9-5-2008_


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 4:14 AM 9-5-2008_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

damn good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

shotgun, h2o ?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

Thats great work.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (GTI337DUB)*

clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (Travy)*

Did you cut the hole too far forwards? when we did mine we cut the hole closer to the vertical line on the frame because there was rub marks there from the axle hitting..
otherwise the cut looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

actually nevermind, you have a 02m with smaller axles


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (ryanmiller)*

no the axle sits perfect up in the notch. The saw does a nice clean job probly took 10mins taking r time and lubing the blade


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 1:05 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (GTI337DUB)*

nothing like a little lube


----------



## vw96gti (Feb 10, 2004)

siiiick yoooo


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (vw96gti)*

I like the holesaw idea. I just used a sawzall and an angle grinder.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

yea the hole saw worked awsome and really clean and quick


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

looks great man..now put some new pics up of its new stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

havent bagged it yet working on it


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

word.i like your advance planning with the notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

well i was rubbing the frame as it is with coils so i figured i might as well do it


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (GTI337DUB)*

new pics of tool


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (GTI337DUB)*

did you weld just the front or both the front and back?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (finallyavr6)*

front and back


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (GTI337DUB)*

I AM thinking about notching my frame this winter, my question is i am notching on the Passanger side correct.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_I AM thinking about notching my frame this winter, my question is i am notching on the Passanger side correct.

Yes you notch the passenger side


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (ascgti89)*

kinda old, but thats a nice little tutorial on notching the frame. Need to noth mine and the ladies frame.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_kinda old, but thats a nice little tutorial on notching the frame. Need to noth mine and the ladies frame.

wow i thought you were notched.... Could of fooled me.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: So I Found A Welder And Notched My Frame (GTI337DUB)*

Came out clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

